# Hello all



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

New member.....Mainly fish the Mad and the Stillwater......havent fished anything but a fly in 26yrs.........Hope to be able to learn some new stuff and share my stuff with others..........



tight lines
Keith


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the most active fly fishing forum in all of Ohio, Keith!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome, I hope to hit those waters in the near future. Welcome aboard!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome! I always enjoy seeing flies from other folks. Share away.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

cream.....My tying is pretty solid but nothing speacil.....I fish trout and smallies so the old standards is pretty much my thing.......as far as streamers go ......the clouser, Deciever ,buggers ,zonkers are about it.....I would like to start tying with some of the sythetic stuff out there today and come up with some cool bait fish type stuff.....I can pretty much ty a fly buy just looking at it but some of the stuff in the synthetics is hard to tell what is actually being done......


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Flymaker, welcome aboard! Glad to have you here.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to OGF! I'm in the beginning stages of fly fishing so it'll be cool to have someone else to bug with a gazillion questions


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hello. fishing is fun.


----------

